# Pilotage automatique d'Infra rouge



## Cclleemm (12 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un projet un peu farfelu à vous présenter et j'ai fortement besoin de votre aide.
Je cherche un moyen de diffuser différents signaux infra rouge rapidement avec mon mac.
En effet il faudrait par ligne de commande, Apple Script ou autre envoyer des succession de signaux IR programmés à l'avance dans des délais très court (dixième de secondes).
je vous explique rapidement pourquoi. Ce système servira à allumer / Eteindre des rampes de lumière, Stroboscopes,  Lumières de soirée et tout cela via infrarouge grâce à des adaptateur sur les prises secteurs.

Donc si vous connaissez un périphérique (pas trop cher de préférence) qui puisse me permettre de réaliser cela. Celui ci sera relier à une interface fais main qui devra pouvoir le piloter.

J'espère que je me suis fais comprendre et je croise les doigts avec l'espoir que quelqu'un est une réponse à m'apporter.
MERCI et à bientôt !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,

Quel défi !

Il semble que cela soit réalisable. *iRed2* est un logiciel shareware (une dizaine d'Euros) qui permet de transformer un iPhone, un iPod Touch ou un Mac en télécommande infrarouge pour commander à distance des périphériques (TV, chaÎne Hi-Fi...). Il inclut des minuteries permettant des actions programmées. Cela semble assez bien correspondre au besoin exprimé. Le mieux serait de les contacter pour leur exposer le projet et voir si le logiciel convient à cet usage (maîtrise de l'anglais fortement souhaitée...).

"iRed was built with infrared in mind. In conjunction with a device like the IRTrans USB or LAN module, you can transmit IR codes to your devices. While sitting at your Mac, you can control your amplifier or switch channels on your satellite receiver with one click. With iRed's trigger features, it is even possible to use system-wide shortcuts, or *you can use iRed's built-in timers for scheduled recordings!*".

iRed fonctionne avec Snow Leopard et Leopard. Il utilise un ou plusieurs modules infrarouges de type *iRTrans* pour commander aux périphériques (et là, il reste le problème du coût...).


----------



## Cclleemm (13 Avril 2010)

merci bcp Cratès !
Ce n'est malheureusement pas exactement ça que je cherche mais ça m'a mis sur la voi.
Et après réflexion je me suis plutôt ciblé vers un signal RF quia une beaucoup plus longue porté.
j'ai donc ainsi dégotté  la TellStick qui émet un signal à 433.92MHz jusqu'à 30 mètres ! Et tout ça exécutable via lignes de commandes ! Donc je peux aussi bien développer ça en PHP, Cocoa, .. Donc ça me semble parfait.
reste à savoir si le système est assez rapide pour émettre plus de 10 signaux par secondes ... Et ça ce n'est pas si sûr ...

Si vous avez d'autre idées et surtout de l'aide pour répondre à mes questions je suis preneur. Merci d'avance !


----------

